# New Router lift with vertical and horizontal mounts



## AlBTha (Feb 22, 2012)

I built a new kind of router lift and would like to show you how it works. Very different concept with great features.

Please watch the video and comment.






This second video shows the horizontal routing.






The last video shows the positions of routing.






Thanks

Al


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Nicely done. What did you use for roller bearings in your tracks?


----------



## AlBTha (Feb 22, 2012)

> Nicely done. What did you use for roller bearings in your tracks?
> 
> - pjones46


Roller bearings are not required. I've been using this lift for a few years now and before this one I had a single stage unit for over five years. They move so slow and really only 1 to 2 inches. If the movement were hundreds of times a minute. Bearings would be required. But since its only a small amount they just don't need them.

There are 5 bearing surfaces 12" long. There is an unbelievable advantage there. The fixture is made to be a snug fit and requires no locking device to hold it in place. The lifting screw also doesn't move so it stays exactly were its set. Too bad other lifts were designed after a plunge router hanging on a big plate. This one is designed like a mount for a cnc router unit. I build mounts for those machines too. It's just a single position and flipped upside down. Those are made from HPDE and aluminum.

Id post more pictures but the whole p bucket thing is too much trouble.

No hanging from the top either so bit changes are super easy and fast. No top sag. The router goes from hand routing to the lift in less than 30 seconds.

Thanks for asking,
Al B Thayer


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Super. Thanks Al. I'm going to try to use the method on a similar setop.

Thanks again for the details.

Paul


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Nicely done! I'm sure you invested many, many hours in design and construction, but I suspect they were all very enjoyable for you!


----------



## AlBTha (Feb 22, 2012)

> Nicely done! I m sure you invested many, many hours in design and construction, but I suspect they were all very enjoyable for you!
> 
> - Mark Davisson


Well Mark thanks for saying so. I have to admit some of it came by accident. Putting the two positions together was actually partly in a dream I had. I was working with both machines at the same time and some how I woke up with the idea. The first six units I built didn't cut it. The forth build was the first one I put in a table. I'm on my 10th design and will put one more item into it this summer.

I've used the lift for a little more than five years. They have gotten smaller more compact and that led me to find I like a long narrow router table. Almost like a jointer. I will showcase one soon. Kinda bucks the Incra boys.

Thanks for your reply,

Al


----------

